# Mickey D found a wonderful home



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

As hard as it is to give Mickey D up, I know it is best for him and I am comforted knowing he is going to a wonderful home. I can't thank Jennifer enough. I want to thank everyone at Pigeon Talk for all your help to all my questions while I have cared for Mickey D. I have learned a lot from Mickey D. and all of you. I will never look at a pIgeon the same again and I will continue to watch and feed them...and think of Mickey D. I know Jennifer will keep me updated...I will always have a little empty spot in my heart for him. A big thanks to AL for helping me and leading me to this forum. God bless you all and keep up the good work..The most fulfilling gift of life is to know we are loved unconditionally......Jerida


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That's really great news.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is wonderful news!

Cynthia


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Jerida,
The Real Thanks Goes To You For Caring And Loving Mickey D. I'm Sure Mickey D Will Miss You As Much As You Will Miss Him. 

Thank You For All You Have done for This Pigeon. Not Many People Would have Taken The Time To Help Him Then Found Him A Home Which I Know You Love Him So The Home Part Was Hard But You will Always Know Him and i Will Keep You Updated On How He Is doing. I'm Sure Once he Has Been Wormed And Had his Vacc And gets To Go Into The Bird room You'll even get A picture of Him And His New Friend. 

Take Care And I'll Call You Today And See You On Monday,
Jennifer


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Jerida,

Thank you for looking out for Mickey D, and his rescue, and thank you Jennifer for always extending help to those birds needing a home. You both are wonderful human beings!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

I know this was difficult for you Jerida - but I am very glad that you found such a wonderful home for Mickey D. I hope you stay with the forum and look forward to updates from Jennifer about Mickey D.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a lucky pijie to have so many people love and care for him. Thank you both.

Reti


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Just Wanted To Let Everyone Know i Picked Mickey D up today. He Is A sweet Bird With A really Nice Wing Slap ( And That Was The Bad One) Guess its feeling Better Now Since Jerida Took Such Good Care of It.. 
Jerida Thank You Again For Driving So Far To Meet Me With Mickey D It Was really Great To Meet You And Your Husband Today. You Did A Great Job Helping MickeyD and Once Those Few Feathers Grow Back He Will Have A even Harder Slip


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great news! I'm so glad we have another happy ending here!

Terry


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

*Mickey D is at his new home*

It was nice meeting you too Jennifer. We really didn't mind the drive. I know Mickey D is in loving hands and I am so greatful to you. I am so glad I went back that day and rescued him. I would do it again in a heart beat. I look forward to future pics and updates....I miss his karate chops. I actually went in the room this morning to put up the blind to let in the morning light like I always did......It made me sad till I started thinking about how happy he will be with you and his new pigeon family....Thank you  Jerida


----------

